# Mounting Locations Behind Glove Box



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get behind the glove box to mount something that connects to the stereo?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

How do you delete threads?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Were you able to figure it out then? Is there room back there?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Not really...and you can't get back there without removing the passenger side leg airbag. Removing the glove box only gives you access to the cabin air filter. I haven't completely removed the gloved box housing I kind of gave up after removing all the 9/32" screws and the thing still didn't budge (I think it's mounted to the bigger dashboard frame). 

But I guess if it doesn't obstruct the function of the cabin air filter the cavity just below the cabin air filter housing??

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AlwaysSunny said:


> How do you delete threads?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hit the "Edit post" button and delete it. 



Would this help?










or


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Not really






this is what I got to work with. Notice where the cabin air filter is and the back of the glove box compartment which is blocking access.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

